# Scarborough Saturday Evening 7 October 2006



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm making the call, Saturday evening, winds should be down enough to head out. At this stage I'm thinking Scarborough, launching around 5pm for sunset and the incoming tide.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry Gavin,

I would really like to go on this one, but work gets in the way again! Last couple of times, Ive had days off, the weather was sort of ....not real flash, and then there are orders to be obeyed from SWMBOAAT. "You spend more time thinking about fishing and that kayak of yours than you do about me"
Wha! pardon, did you say something, my little treasure trove?"
Thinks..... must get batteries for hearing aid...... hang on, I dont have one 

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

I'm keen, yet to do my first scarborough trip.

HiREAdd- can you give a meeting point for launching?

Chris


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

fishtales said:


> HiREAdd- can you give a meeting point for launching?


http://members.optusnet.com.au/aus-kaya ... beach.html


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

HiRAEdd,

Mate according to http://www.bom.gov.au the winds will be at 10/15 knots on sat eve with seas to a metre. Is that still to blowie out over the reefs???

The other thing is that I dont have nav lights. I would love to join you but would more consider a day paddle.

Hey andybear, i guess in this instance I am lucky. I do have a hearing aid and it works a treat to back up the selective hearing argument .

Cheers all,

Milano


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

You listen to the BOM? They never get it right 
What I'm expecting is 15 knots through the day easing in the afternoon to 10 knots or below into the evening. It's not the most ideal conditions but I've been out in worse. Personally, I'm expecting the winds to die right off come sunset but I have been wrong before 
As for nav light, I always just used a head torch. I've got a nav light now but I'd just as easily go out with a head torch. Boat traffic isn't that heavy out there.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Gavin
Would like to join you but alas I will be chasing taylor of Fraser

Good luck
John


----------



## milan72 (Aug 17, 2006)

hmmmmn..... i will flip a coin.... heads I will let bom.gov.au look after my satfey and tails I will let you look after my saftey....

flip.... spin, spin, spin......

tails it is.... hehe

seriously.... I am keen for a fish and whilst night yak fishing is a first for me... i will definately consider it..... I will post again tonight or the morning....

cheers mate,

Milano


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Gavin
Would like to join you but alas I will be chasing taylor of Fraser

Good luck
John


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

milan72 said:


> hmmmmn..... i will flip a coin.... heads I will let bom.gov.au look after my satfey and tails I will let you look after my saftey....
> 
> flip.... spin, spin, spin......
> 
> tails it is.... hehe


Whoa there, I ain't taking responsibility for no one 
I'll check again on Saturday morning. If I decide against it, I'll post here. Otherwise, I'll be heading out around 5.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Wind report is says it's dropping this arvo so I'm going. Won't be online through the day so see you around 5 at Scarborough.


----------

